# Meet my baby Bella



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

Meet my brand new Baby Bella!! Ahhh shes the most adorable ratty ive ever seen i just cant get over it, i think she knows shes cute too. Look!









































And Bella with her big sis Juno


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

awwwwwwww *melts*


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

She sure is cute! Gah, cuteness overload!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

what colour s she and her sister?? 
am blind so cant see the picks


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

She is Black, Berkshire i think it is? With white on her tummy and her front legs. She has a white triangle on her forehead and the bottom of her face and lips are white aswell. Shes absolutely perfect. Her "sister" is almost all black except for a white spot on her chest. She isnt her real sister, but since theres just the two of them im calling her Bellas big sis.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

how many rats do u have all together spinninglofers, how many of each??


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

I have 11 boys, and now 2 girls by somewhat of an accident ( was supposed to get a boy and ended up with a girl, decided she was too sweet to give up, so i bought her a friend. So the females werent a completely planned thing, but those two have more energy than my 11 boys combined! I love my girles.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

i've found that the girls have more energy than the males
seems like they never sleep 
and are always on the go

i wouldn't have mine any other way
glad you kept her


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

they are beautiful xxx bella loos soooo cute and looks like she possibly could be smiling!!!


----------



## vervem0nkey (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh my God! She is so cute it hurts! Such gorgeous shining eyes and fabulous markings! Im in love!


----------



## JaneTheRat (Nov 11, 2021)

OMG CUTENESS OVERLoaosossssaaaaasssAAAAAAdaADddDddddddddddddDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!

She reminds me of a baby one of my rats had that I had to give away. I really loved her and cried when the time came to say goodbye to Midnight(as I called her). The only difference is that Midnight had two dots... I got over it, but my heart was broken.


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Great pics. We have a rat called Bella too... your one is right up there on the cuteness scale! Love the little white blaze on her face. 💓


----------

